# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Що занадто, то не здраво.

## Zaya

Давно хотела спросить, как это на польском пишется.   ::

----------


## Оля

"Що" - это не польский.  *C*o zanadto, to nie zdr*o*wo.  _Co_ читается [цо].

----------


## Zaya

> это не польский

 Знаю, потому и спрашиваю. Я вообще слышала только искаженные варианты, сама польского не знаю.
Спасибо!

----------


## kamka

normlly you'd actually say "co za dużo, to niezdrowo".  ::

----------


## Zaya

Dzieki kamka.    ::   ::   ::

----------

